# Freeway vs Dreamweaver vs Rapidweaver



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm wondering if anyone can tell me the difference between Freeway and Dreamweaver for creating websites. Is Freeway just the OSX solution to MAcromedia or is it easier or what. It seems to me that Dreamweaver is the hardest to learn, but most you can do. I know Rapidweaver is super easy - but it has limitations. 
Anyone here use Freeway.

And for all you people who do it the right way and create with code - I know, I know that it is a better product in the end but right now I am looking for something cheap, dirty and fast.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Rapidweaver is decent for small, simple web sites. No flashy things come with a web site designed with Rapidweaver. Dreamweaver does everything someone can do by writing hard HTML code themselves, except from a visual perspective. And if you have the Suite, all 4 apps intergrate well into each other, kinda like the iLife suite, which makes just about anything possible for your web site using that suite.

If you want something cheap, money wise, forget Dreamweaver, unless you only need it for 30 days.


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks Lars. How about Freeway. Where does that fall in compared to the other two?


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Actually RapidWeaver just released a new version today and it looks pretty interesting with quite a few new features - I downloaded it, but haven't had a chance to give it a good try yet. 

I didn't like Freeway - I'm a coder - and Freeway's code was pretty bad.

RapidWeaver is better as far as code is concerned and it's quick to make static web pages.

Go for it - you can always re-work the pages and add more if you want later.

Margaret


----------

